# Don't know how to teach son to wipe his bottom!!



## LilianA

My son will be 6 next month and till now I have been wiping his butt for him when he poos but recently it has been happening at school and he's coming back with underwear full of left over poo :nope: 
I have tried to teach him by holding his hand and showing him but he's just not getting it well and is too busy with out stuff going on around him he doesn't give me his 100% attention when trying to teach him..
Is there a special way or technique anyone knows of to help with this mission?? 
today I took picked him up from school and had to take him straight to therapy (speech therapy) my nose has been blocked lately and can barely smell..so a little while into therapy they asked me to come in and were telling me how his undies were all poopy!! I was so embarrassed :dohh:
at what age are they supposed to know how to do it themselves?


----------



## XxChristinexX

lol,keen to know the answer to this too. My son is exactly the same,after he has gone he will shout "I`m done!" for me to go wipe his butt:dohh:


----------



## LilianA

XxChristinexX said:


> lol,keen to know the answer to this too. My son is exactly the same,after he has gone he will shout "I`m done!" for me to go wipe his butt:dohh:

yeap, mine is exactly the same "mom i'm done!" I'm trying to potty train my 2 year old now and it just feels like my whole world revolves around poo and pee and wiping and so on! I'm TIRED :cry:


----------



## Sam Pearson

It takes a fair bit of practice to get it down. I think you need to stop doing it for them and allow them to practice. We started very young and allowed them to do it themselves then we would check (they'd come out of the loo and bend over hehe) and we'd either give them the thumbs up or advise going back for a bit more wiping or if it was a disaster pop them into the shower. With practice they do get the hang of doing a good job but it takes a while to master because it's something you can't see when doing. Pretty much our only instruction was to have the paper thick enough to not break through and to wipe until the paper was clean. Perhaps when beginning to practice this you could let him have a go himself and then tidy up afterwards. Perhaps watching his technique might help you see where he is going wrong? Good luck.


----------



## smelly07

when my daughter was first toilet trained i would wipe her bottom but by the time she was at pre-school age 3 i left her to it..... obvioulsy showing them how and telling them to wipe until there is no more poo on the toilet roll is all you can do and then you need to let them get on with it... .....i also let my daughter use wipes instead of paper as its easier for them x


----------



## leahsbabybump

i have a 5.5 year old whos the same ive showed him to do it and kinda can not quite got it yet he usually ends up wiping with his hand totally misses the paper bless him

perhaps try and make sure the toilet environment is peaceful and not too much going off as you say lol he will be able to concentrate more


----------



## xashleyx

my 5 year old is exactly the same, he always shouts us up to wipe his bum, at school he does try himself but still ends up with poo in his pants


----------



## RachA

Daniel only got it when i started to refuse to do it for him. He started school in sept and i didn't want him not knowing what to do so once he turned 4 i told him that he had to do it and that i would check him to make sure he'd got it all. After the first couple of days he got it pretty well.


----------



## amore

I am in exactly the same position we always wiped ds1 bum and they did at his nursery - to be honest it had not even occured to me to show him how until we moved and he started at a new nursery. He started coming home with his pants covered in poo (not just a mark but a lot) as they felt it was time he learnt to wipe his bum himself! It has now been 2 months of him wiping his own bum and its not getting much better and I feel so terrible for him as his little bum is sore all the time. I keep telling nursery that while I appreciate the fact that they want him to learn a self help skill (which we are also doing at home) they should check him after he has wiped (as his poo is never solid as such and it takes quite a few wipes) to make sure he has done it properly but they dont seem to understand arggh. Sorry I am going off a bit here I just completely understand your frustration. If I find anything that helps, as I am really trying to help him at home so he is not stuck in poo pants all day, then I will let you know x


----------



## JASMAK

Jasper is really anal (no pun intended - ha!) about wiping his bum. We actually get mad because he uses so much TP. Makena is getting better, but it has taken some practice. Just supervise him, and wipe after to show him how much he missed ect. That's all we did.


----------



## sabby52

I have a 4 year old that is exactly the same, he has tried in the past but it turns into a bit of a mess. He wont even go at school because he panics if he has a bit of poop on his pants so he holds it until he comes home :(


----------

